# Circuito de luces led para avión a escala



## vespaniagua (Mar 17, 2008)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en éste foro, les escribo desde Madrid (España)

Les cuento, estoy iniciandome en el mundo de la electrónica, más bien dicho, en los circuitos de luces con leds.

Pues bien, estoy construyendo una maqueta de un avión a escala 1/100 a la cual le estoy haciendo una instalación eléctrica con leds de 5 y 3mm. 

Ésta consiste en algunas luces fijas dentro y fuera del fuselaje y otras que no deben serlo, y aquí mi problema:

Deseo que los leds que están situados en las puntas de las alas hagan un destello tipo flash cada 1 ó 2 segundos, y si el destello es doble mejor.

Podrían ayudarme para poder construir el circuito?

Aquí les muestro algunas fotos de la instalación eléctrica

Agradezco sus aportaciones e idéas

Un Saludo

Gracias


----------



## pepechip (Mar 17, 2008)

hola
en el buscador del foro escribe "555" veras numerosos circuitos.
Los diodos led no puedes ponerlos en paralelo tal y como tu lo has echo en la fotografia, lo mas provable es que solo te encienda uno. Para ponerlos en paralelo previamente les tienes que poner una resistencia en serie.


----------



## vespaniagua (Mar 18, 2008)

Gracias Pepechip, he buscado el 555 y aparecen numerosos circuitos en el que aparece éste componente, el caso es que no tengo ni pajolera idéa de como poder montar el circuito...¿?

muchas gracias por tu respuesta

Un saludo


----------



## totung (Mar 18, 2008)

tambien puedes buscar el circuito de luces tipo el auto increible o kitt y solo conectas el 2 y el penultimo conector y tendras el doble flash


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 21, 2008)

yo creo que mejor solución es el cd4017... entonces vas a hacer una especia de 'flash' encendiendo el canal que quieras usar y el resto del tiempo que el led permanece apagado es el tiempo que al circuito le lleva pegar la vuelta para volver a encender tu led... además, para lograr ese efecto de doble destello te va a resultar más conveniente.

al 555 como mucho le podes sacar para encender dos leds en contrafase (mientras uno enciende, el otro se apaga), respetando la misma distancia de tiempo entre encendido y apagado, por lo que ese flash a las perdidas que estas buscando no será tan apreciable como con el 4017.

Saludos,


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2008)

Lo que te comenta "DJ_Glenn" con un poco mas de sal, pimienta y alguna que otra especie de condimento.

Paso 1 Destella led rojo de la punta del ala
Paso 2 Destella led rojo de la punta del timon
Paso 3 Destella led verde de la punta del ala
Paso 4 al 10 no destella nada y vuelve a comenzar con el paso 1


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 21, 2008)

No sería bueno enviar la salida 4 al pin de reset?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2008)

En un avion real los destellos no son constantes, poseen una secuencia espesifica, se produce uno y luego hay un tiempo de espera de varios segundos la proxima secuencia.
Por eso no conecte el reset


----------



## vespaniagua (Mar 25, 2008)

Muchas Gracias por vuestras aportaciones, sobre todo a DJ_Glenn y Fogonazo, os lo habéis currado un montón con el diagrama y todo...

Sabéis de alguien que me lo pueda hacer en Madrid o alrededores?

Un Saludo a todos


----------



## totung (Mar 26, 2008)

hazlo tu mismo amigo no necesitas de mucho.. solo de tiempo y dedicacion... y dinero klaro esta el cd4017 te cuesta al rededor de 1 dolar o menos y el 555 unos 30c de dolar


----------



## vespaniagua (Mar 29, 2008)

Gracias por tus ánimos totung, pero no me siento capacitado para hacerlo...
Pensando y pensando parece que dí con la solución...

Se trata de usar el circuito que viene en una piloto trasero de bicicleta... es de 4 leds en línea y en el botón de encendido según las veces que pulses tiene tres programas. 1º de luz fija, 2º de luz intermitente muy rápida, y e 3ºel que es el que voy a usar, es como el de el "auto increible ó kitt, coche fantástico"... utilizaré la corriente del los dos led del centro (doble destello) para la punta de las alas, y los demás y los de los extremos para las intermitentes rojas del fuselaje....

Ésto funciona con una corriente de 3V (dos pilas AAA) coómo puedo hacer para que con un una conexión hembra (tipo teléfono móvil ó celular) pueda recargar las pilas sin tener que tocarlas?

Aún así todavía quedan más luces que poner.... ya os enseñaré unas fotos de como va quedando.

Pero al menos por fin fin puedo avanzar! 


Saludos!


----------



## Randy (Mar 29, 2008)

el lm3909

jeje

busca la datasheet,

es facil de armar... 


http://www.ikkaro.com/node/223

saludos


----------



## pepechip (Mar 30, 2008)

te vas a encontrar en el mismo problema.
si no te ves capacitado para montar por ti mismo el circuito de luces, entonces posiblemente tampoco lo estaras para realizar el cargador.

Deveras de comprar un cargador de baterias y adaptarle los cables con la clavija de telefono.
Si pillas alguna oferta los puedes localizar por menos de 5€.
saludos


----------



## totung (Abr 24, 2008)

Randy dijo:
			
		

> el lm3909
> 
> jeje
> 
> ...



oye bro ese CI esta medio caro no conoceras algun similar?


----------



## jorgeaaf (Abr 25, 2008)

necesito hacer una secuencia de luces de 4 focos alguien me puede ayudar y decirme como funnciona el ne555 (esque soy completamente nuevo en esto).pero lo principal es que quiero aprender.


----------



## totung (Abr 25, 2008)

un 555 con un 4017 buscalo en el foro amigo ya hay varios temas parecidos


----------



## jorgeaaf (Abr 25, 2008)

gracias crei que no me contestarian tan rapido.


----------



## Guest (Abr 25, 2008)

vespaniagua, te dejo aqui un circuito para covertir un diodo led fijo en intermitente con una pila AA con una duracion de un año sin necesidad de cambiarla. lo que desconozco es la velocidad de flasheo te sirve para la de la punta del ala.






> Todo tu futuro depende de tus sueños...  no pierdas tiempo, vete a dormir.


----------



## michelin (Abr 30, 2008)

hola lenvas84: 
el propósito de mi respuesta es para preguntarte si este IC funcionaría con un pila de 3V osea una de esas pilas relojeras vulgarmente llamadas.. tales como la AG3 que es una medida muy pequeña.. el motivo de esto es para hacer el circuito lo mas pequeño posible, osea cambiar la pila AA por la bateria de 3V, y asi ahorrar espacio..


----------



## Guest (Abr 30, 2008)

michelin debe funcionar porque el ic LM7809 (NTE 876) su alimentacion es de 1vdc hasta 5vdc lo que si debe variar considerablemente es la duracion, ya no sera de un año.
aqui tienes para bajar su datasheet.  http://www.nteinc.com/specs/800to899/pdf/nte876.pdf
espero te ayude                                                          
saludos


----------



## erlich (May 29, 2009)

hice ese circuito no hace ningun destello  sino se queda pedado por varios segudo y despues pasa al otro bonbillo, no recomendo el circuito


----------



## eliseovr (Ago 14, 2011)

hola amigos del foro, soy estudiante de electricidad y en el modulo de electrónica me ha tocado realizar un proyecto el cual consiste en: Un tablero con 70 focos, 72 pulsadores; esto al presionar el pulsador 1 encienda el foco 1, al presionar el pulsador 2 encienda el foco 2, así sucesivamente; aparte de los 70 pulsadores otro para apagar el ultimo foco encendido y el ultimo pulsador para apagar todos los focos que estén encendidos. Les agradesco por su ayuda ya que yo aun no tengo un amplio conocimiento en electrónica.

Ah y gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Uro (Oct 25, 2011)

Un saludo a todo los foristas.

Al no hallar un sitio apropiado… posteo en este sitio por cuanto el trabajo que he realizado ha sido con base en los integrados 555 y 4017B.

Esto no pretende ser un aporte, todo lo contrario, busco el aporte de los entendidos para tratar de mejorarlo.

Partí de un circuito que encontré en internet para darle secuencia a diez leds (una especie de estilo de auto fantástico), pero viendo algunas posibilidades decidí emprender un proyecto luminoso para mi uso personal como promoción de mi taller.

Utilicé tres integrados 4017B y he estado alimentando con 5, 6, 9 y 12 voltios en ensayos sucesivos como para tratar de entender lo que se aprecia de que para estos circuitos es mejor el consumo de poca corriente. De todas formas entiendo que un led sólo consume lo que necesita. 

El tercer CI 4017B es un efecto luminoso más, sin embargo lo experimento como semáforo,,, Nótese que para este sector en especial, el led toma la tensión directamente de la fuente, lo que le hace quedarse encendido hasta el cambio. Mientras que en los otros circuitos, el led con su respectiva limitadora van a tierra, lo que les hace apagarse hasta el cambio. El conjunto de leds aplica fuera del pcb, como se muestra en una de las imágenes.

Este es el circuito que he realizado.



Este sería más o menos el efecto visual.



Y esto es un más o menos el montaje exterior de los leds sobre un cilindro de vidrio o plástico transparente.



---------------------
Nota: El archivo comprimido contiene una simulación del proyecto realizada en Livewire.


----------



## roca (Feb 23, 2012)

Buenos dias, soy nuevo en el foro. me gustaria saver si hay algun rele capaz de hacer una serie que sea: dos segundos parado, tres destellos tipo flash. y asi sucesibamente. lo intento con el 555, pero solo consigo hacer lo que aparece en otros foros que es tipo policia. yo lo que intento es mas parecido a los aviones. que creo que hace esa serie de destellos. pero mi ingenio a llegado lla a su fin,si alguien me puede mostrar algun circuito lo agradeceria, me  he quedado estancado. muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Juan Mesa (Feb 23, 2012)

habria que ver si hay algo hecho, pero podrias hacerlo con un PIC o un AVR (para ese uso, es mas barato un PIC) buscalo como timer con pic


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2012)

Fijate los circuitos que trabajan con el 555 + 4017 , seleccionando algunas de las 10 salidas del 4017 y otras no , podés hacer lo que necesitás.

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=wElGT5znG4uJtwfr0KS2Dg

Saludos !


----------



## fausto garcia (Feb 23, 2012)

Saludos compañero

Aqui te dejo esto, con una leve modificación te podria servir.


----------



## roca (Feb 23, 2012)

Muchas gracias a todos, de verdad. creo que me tendre que poner a estudiar mas por que me a parecido que sin esfuerzo lo haveis sacado, y yo llevaba ya un lio en el cerebro que era demasiado. jejejejeje. muchas gracias de nuevo. ya os contare como a fue el experimento


----------



## biker2k3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Si no pones un 12F629 que son baratos, estara $10, lo unico que necesitas programador de pic y ahi podes hacerlo completamente a tu gusto. El programa es re facil yo puedo hacertelo.


----------



## zealot2 (Feb 24, 2012)

roca, que tal hermano, es un desperdicio enorme gastar un pic para esa función. Mira, puedes ante poner a la 555 que ya tenías configurada un astable donde el tiempo uno sean 2 segundo y el tiempo 2, sea la suma del tiempo de los 3 destellos. Esto generaría facilmente el efecto deseado. Me refiero a tiempo 1 y 2, a las dos salidas del astable. Lo puedes hacer a componentes discretos, hay cantidad de información. Cuidado con cambios bruscos de temperatura, el astable podría ser millonésimamente impreciso.  Claro, alo mejor para ti es despreciable, un saludo.


----------



## 70c4n1 (Mar 13, 2012)

aqui ya esta desarrollado el proyecto con 555






"Puedes entrar a la página de Steren (steren.com.mx), dando clic en FAQ´s y luego en “¿Donde están los diagramas que tenían antes?”. Ahí encontrarás el diagrama electrónico y la lista de materiales que necesitas para armar este proyecto."


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 13, 2012)

Hola.

Mira este circuito:




El archivo Zip contiene el circuito en Livewire.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

